# MTD Snowflite Old



## Uxtractor

Evening All,
I just got my first snow blower yesterday it is a MTD Snowflite the tag looks like 323-830-004 and another number looks like 407628 . The tag is very faded so I might have the numbers wrong also when I search for those numbers even on the MTD Canadian site nothing comes up.it has a HM 80 Tecumseh engine on it. Nothing really wrong other than a leaky carb engine starts first pull,and I have a kit ordered for it.Thinking mid 1970,s vintage anyone know for sure ? I removed the square exhaust and used two 45,s and a cigar muffler to get the exhaust from pointing straight back at you.Any know concerns with the drive line ? Thanks Mike


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Don't have info on your unit but wanted to say welcome and good idea getting the exhaust away from you


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

Nice machine there. I have a 75 MTD snowflite and it is black and yellow and doesn't look like yours. You may have an early 70's or 60's blower there. If you post the numbers off the Tecumseh engine, we should be able to narrow it down more.


----------



## Colored Eggs

I picked up a snowflite just like that the other day. the only thing difference is the white guard and the part that says snowflite right on the front are a different design. I got mine as non working not to long ago. I haven't gotten to it yet. Have to decide if I want to get it running or to part it out.


----------



## 69ariens

That's a cool blower , welcome to the site.


----------



## Blue Hill

Welcome to SBF Uxtractor! Nice iron.


----------



## td5771

That snow blower works really well. I had a snapper branded version. It was the same front end but different drive set up.

This is a link for a manual that should be the same as yours.


http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/GetFile.do?filename=770-2404a.pdf


----------



## Uxtractor

Thanks to everyone who took the time reply ! So this is a MTD original and Snapper re badge it ? So far on the engine I can make out is HM80 155079 - 3235 ? It is a little hard to read and the temperature overnight has dropped to -15 going to be a old fashioned winter .Snow in the forecast too,come on carb kit ! Cheers Mike


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello mike, welcome to SBF!! we don't see many older mtd machines here


----------



## Uxtractor

Hi td5771, wonder if yours is newer as it has two control levers ? What year was yours ? I got the manual Thanks Mike


----------



## bradsonyou

That's the exact same unit I got. Not sure the year or anything I'm in the same boat as you my pull start is worn right out I'm trying to find one for it anyone have any ideas as to where to get ahold of one?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Look on Ebay and post a "wanted" in the classifieds here and over on MyTractorForum.com

Also a small engine repair shop or a lawn mower, tiller, pressure washer or snow blower dealer.


----------



## td5771

Uxtractor I don't recall what year it was and never dated the motor.

Bradsonyou what is wrong with your pull start? That's easy Briggs or Tecumseh stuff.

Look on the pull start sheet metal and you will find the motor numbers. Not the numbers on the snowblowers.


----------



## Uxtractor

Should have made a video man the old unit works great,starts first pull honest ! Really pitches the snow,the front end might be different from most but works perfect. Thanks all


----------



## BB Cub

good to here you got to try it out. yes we would like to see a video of it blowing snow. gayland


----------



## treedasher

Holy cow! I thought i was the only one still using an old snowflite. All i have to say about these machines is be kind to the carb and to the clutch by the auger. I'm actually looking to get rid of mine as I'm working on a jd 726.
I'll post a pick of it when i get a chance.

Edit: And speaking of being kind to the auger clutch mine is not working


----------



## db9938

That particular impeller setup(paddle wheel), is typical of the Bobcat branded machines.


----------



## Weenuk

Hey everyone. My old Snowflite is baby blue in color; any ideas as to how old this beast is? I believe it is a 5/22.


----------



## winsport

My Dad has the same MTD snowflite machine and it would be very helpful to find the manual that is listed in this thread does anyone know where I can get it?


----------

